# salmon/steelhead rod for channel cats?



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Picked up a new abu garcia combo from Cabela's (5600CB & 6'-6" MH King Kat rod combo was $10. less than the reel alone ) but didn't like the feel of the reel on that rod so I put a 6600 reel on the rod. I bought an abu garcia 8'-6" (heavy action) salmon/steelhead rod and put the 5600CB on it. 
Took it to the local lake tonight and baited up with the same setup I used last night with the King Kat rod & 6600 reel. 1/0 Kahle hook on a 2' 20# test mono leader tied to a barrel swivel with a sliding weight (3/4 oz) on the main line above the swivel. With the King Kat rod I was able to cast about 1/2 of the distance across the hole I was fishing (don't know the distance, but I may take the rangefinder & find out). With the 8'-6" rod tonight I could put the bait on the opposite bank if I gave the same effort!!!!!!!!!!  I know the 6600 reel has heavier line (17# vs 12# on the 5600), but the casting distance gain with the longer rod amazed me. I'm sure the rod, not the reel & line, was the big factor in the distance gained.
I may be ordering some longer rods in the future. 
Unfortunately, had to get my son home for bed (school tomorrow - he wasn't thrilled at leaving either) and didn't get to catch any channel cats on the new rod/reel, but I'm guessing it will handle the small (under 10# - some far under ) channel cats without any problems.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Longer rods are great for casting longer distances as well as picking up line faster to set a hook. You are getting more leverage with your casts with the longer rod.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I love steelhead rods for bait fishing warm water. I would use them drift fishing for channel cats in rivers quite often, they were also the rod of choice for bait fishing for hybrids and big smallies. they load up very well so when rigged with a circle hook they are weapons. as for landing fish, my friends and I would hook many flatheads in the rivers using these rods, we fished 8-10lb mono and landed fish in the mid to upper 20's without a problem. If you use side pressure and have fresh line you can land a 15lb flathead with 10lb line and one of these rods in about the same time as a flippin stick with 25lb. 
as for channel cats in lakes if you have fish that are picking up baits lightly you can tight line with the long soft rods and just watch you rod tip. the fish have a few feet to run before they get much pressure so its great on picky fish.


----------

